

Fuzix OS - Zenst
https://plus.google.com/u/0/111104121194250082892/posts/a2jAP7Pz1gj

======
Zenst
Quoted for those who avoid social network sites:

"Fed up of SystemD ? Kdbus the final straw ? Linux community too large and
noisy ? Yearn for the good old days when you knew every contributor by name
and the source code fitted on a single floppy disc ?

I am pleased to announce the initial (very initial) code drop of the Fuzix OS.
The goal of Fuzix is to provide a reasonably complete Systen 5 Unix experience
without all the bloat. At this point in time the kernel needs about 40K, plus
memory for user space.

The Initially supported processor architecture is the Zilog Z80. The code uses
no "naughty" instructions so should run correctly on clones and variants, as
well as on things like the T80 FPGA core. The core code has been built for
6809 and 6502 as a sanity test but more work would be needed to bring up an
actual platform. In theory if it's got 8bits and banked RAM you can probably
run Fuzix OS on it.

At this point there is no 8086 port. It's certainly doable for a PC/XT or
PC/AT style box but needs a usable open source ANSI C for 8086.. I've done
some initial work on pcc ([http://pcc.ludd.ltu.se/](http://pcc.ludd.ltu.se/))
but could do with help on bringing that up further as I've not had time to
make much progress on it.

So why Fuzix ?

\- There are various other "modern" OS for Z80 systems but they are not CPU
portable, and except for CP/M mostly non-free or depending upon non-free
tools. In time they will become a liability not an aid to playing with old
systems

\- UZI is neat but constrained by limits in the tools and unbanked memory
configuration

\- UZI180 is neater but still lacks some basic features

\- All the existing UZI variants are forks, and generally incompatible. That's
not a long term sustainable way to maintain retro systems.

But in truth the main reason is simpler

\- Because it's fun.... and it's halloween which as an ex Red Hatter is kind
of the right day for a release

[https://github.com/EtchedPixels/FUZIX﻿](https://github.com/EtchedPixels/FUZIX﻿)
"

